# Wahammer 40K book list..where can I find?



## ChasX (Jan 17, 2012)

I am trying to collect all the Warhammer 40k ebooks and others. Does anyone know where I can find an accurate list of all the novels to see what I also need to get? Thanks!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure if this has all of them but worth a look

http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------



## thrice00 (Jan 16, 2012)

Check this out.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/?filter_action=3&filter_value=34

And yes their damn site is a mess.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

@thrice00

Damn that's a lot of books, I had no idea how much i haven't read until now!


----------



## thrice00 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah.... found that part of black library the other day that seems to be only accesible from google.... there is no all products on BL. I seems to have a quest myself to to try to get most of BL books but i think it's just not possible. 

I still got more than forty........ maybe i should begin to read something else....


----------



## oblique (Mar 10, 2011)

thrice00 said:


> I still got more than forty........ maybe i should begin to read something else....


I felt the same way at around 40. Over 60 more later and I'm not sure I'm even capable of understanding any novels without the 40k logo stamped on them. Good thing I'm far past caring at this point!

The point is, don't ever stop reading 40k books.


----------



## thrice00 (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah probably won't stop. Too much nice books coming out from BL.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I need to do some updates to this list (and will get to that soon). But here's my 40k list:

http://www.spuler.us/40k/


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

aaronspuler said:


> I need to do some updates to this list (and will get to that soon). But here's my 40k list:
> 
> http://www.spuler.us/40k/


Been lurking for awhile now but figured I'll register and say thanks for working on that list. I'm pretty new to the WH40K universe and let me say it is an absolute pain trying to decide what to read and what books are in what series, etc. The black library site is quite unhelpful. Nice list and I'll check on it regularly to help me choose my next book. (most likely Deliverance Lost if Amazon.jp (Amazon's Japanese site) decides to have it in stock)


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Got my list updated. It's current with everything that's been released and all that has been announced for publication through January 2013.

http://www.spuler.us/40k/

If I'm missing anything or corrections need to be made, just let me know.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I updated the list today with a few more images and updated descriptions from the BL's site.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I updated the list (http://www.spuler.us/40k/) a few minutes ago with more artwork. Note that none of this artwork has been revealed on the BL site as of yet.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

If you do a basic wiki search of warhammer 40k and just keep refining it there's a list of the novels, a lot of which have the * for what has already been put into omnibus form. You could take that and check title for title for available ebooks on the BL site I guess. The BL site gets a little tricky when it breaks anthologies into individual stories, and omnibuses back into their original individual works. Good luck compiling everything!


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

I updated my list this morning. No new book additions or cover art, but I did implement a search function to filter the results.

http://www.spuler.us/40k/


----------



## thrice00 (Jan 16, 2012)

anybody ever did or found a fantasy BL books list ??


----------

